# Dog Photographer, Greater Manchester



## horsy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm Liz, I'm just starting up a pet photography business across Greater Manchester and Cheshire. Book your summer shoots now at LizzyMint.co.uk


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I know you from another forum 

I think your photos are stunning! Best of luck with your business


----------



## horsy (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you do! Is that Rupert I see there? Thank you for the good wishes


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I see your pictures which are so stunning.


----------



## horsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Make the most of the gorgeous (if somewhat sporadic  ) sunshine, and book a summer photoshoot with us. We are currently offering a limited number of FREE booking fees, worth £65. Get in touch for details, you can find us at Zenfolio | Lizzy Mint Photography , or on Facebook at www.facebook.com/Lizzymintphotography


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

quite strong dog figures have been posted here .. reflecting feel of tall and sturdy towards all the ood and all the love all along .. would definitely love to have one with me as well.. thanks to share..


----------



## horsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you know anyone with an older dog who would like some photographs to treasure? Photo sessions can be bought as a gift, or even a surprise for someone who is mad about their dogs!










Or perhaps you know someone with a puppy or a new litter? They don't stay this small for very long, it's over in a blink of an eye. I can capture those memories for you! I also now have a busy Facebook page, please pop over and like it on Facebook for news and special offers.


----------



## horsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Autumn is nearly over, have you thought about a winter photoshoot? Get in touch to book a shoot before Christmas, and you can order personalised gifts from me featuring your pets.


----------

